# Rules on shipping household goods from US



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

My husband and I will be moving from the US to the Barcelona area early next year. We have 95% of our belongings packed and in a storage space ready for to be shipped. However, we will have need of a few items between when we send the shipment off and when we can physically land in Spain. I can't find any clear information, but wondering if there is only one chance to send your personal items without incurring customs charges and taxes or if there is a time period within which you can send multiple shipments as part of the process of moving to Spain. We have our visas already.

Just wondering if anyone here has had a similar experience and can share any info.

Thanks.


----------



## berwexyn (Aug 16, 2021)

I didn't have similar experience, but I found some information for you:

If you’re moving from another European country, sending your belongings by road or rail can be a hassle-free way of getting them to your new home quickly and securely. Both are more environmentally friendly than air freight, and rail transport is the least carbon-intensive method apart from sea freight. There are several options:

*Drive your belongings to Spain:* If you have a small amount to move, and you’re moving from a nearby country, you can save money by driving your own vehicle or hired van.
*Hiring a company:* Although more expensive than driving yourself, there are many removals companies that carry out moves by van. Again, this method works best if you already live in Europe.
*Take your belongings on a train:* While it’s not the most convenient method of relocating, if you only have a few suitcases and are traveling a short distance, you can move house for the price of a train ticket.
*Train freight:* As well as air and sea, it is possible to move your belongings in a container by rail, even from another continent. Speak to a courier service to find out more about this option.


----------



## berwexyn (Aug 16, 2021)

berwexyn said:


> I didn't have a similar experience, but I found some information for you: If you’re moving from another European country, sending your belongings by road or rail can be a hassle-free way of getting them to your new home quickly and securely. Both are more environmentally friendly than air freight, and rail transport is the least carbon-intensive method apart from sea freight. By the way, I use shipment by road as well (I have a small export business in Europe) because it is cheaper and less difficult what takes documents and other organizational stuff. With cmr document generator it became so simple and fast. I have an always-ready template that I can save, share and print. That's why sending something by road may arrive pretty fast.


just to add some info I didn't include in the previous reply


----------

